# Dixie Beer???



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

I use to love Dixie beer out of LA but can't get it in Atlanta any more. One package store owner I spoke with said the brewery shut down, but I thought I had still seen Crimson Voodo Lager at some stores, and it is also made by Dixie. 

Anyone know if Dixie is still around?


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

I got a telephone # for you http://worldofbrews.tripod.com/dixie.htm they were messed up in the hurricane?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Isn't Abita out of LA too? I loved that stuff while in the Big Easy.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

Dixie is some of the most vile repugnant shit I have ever put my lips on. Their Blackened Voodoo Lager is attrocious. 
SOFA KING GROSS


----------



## diet069 (Sep 17, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Isn't Abita out of LA too? I loved that stuff while in the Big Easy.


Yes. It is brewed in Abita Springs Louisiana, which is just Lake Ponchatrain (about 30 miles north of New Orleans). One of my most favorite beers is Abita Bock (current seasonal, i think). The Abita Amber has won several awards and is a solid choice as well.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Mindflux said:


> Dixie is some of the most vile repugnant shit I have ever put my lips on. Their Blackened Voodoo Lager is attrocious.
> SOFA KING GROSS


:tpd: A lot of the small beer companies are trendy or some sort of gimick. I have not cared for any of the Dixie brand.

I tried Abita's turbo Dog and it was not so good.

But that being said, lots of people like it. Guess it is like cigars. To each their own.

Stacey


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

Mindflux said:


> Dixie is some of the most vile repugnant shit I have ever put my lips on. Their Blackened Voodoo Lager is attrocious.
> SOFA KING GROSS


don't beat around the bush. What do you really think?


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Abita Purple Haze i a good beer, problem is if you own a bar, the next beer you put on that line will have the flavor of abita, so it is a long time commitment if you poor it (but a big seller)

Copied from another site-----From the website of probrewer.com, there is a post dated 3 October 2005 that states that the Dixie Brewery suffered damage, that they are planning to rebuild and resume brewing in the same plant, and are looking for a contract brewer for immediate requirements.

I have also read that the brewery was flooded and now being sold of a scrap.--------

http://www.mylifeisbeer.com/beer/bottles/bottledetail/140/


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't care for Dixie - my grandpa used to always drink that stuff LOL

I am a fan of Abita though!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I like both Dixie and Abita.. Have been on a big Sierra kick lately though.

-Matt-


----------

